# Found Today!!!



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Look what I found in Western Kentucky today,near Paducah




















































I have been putting off hunting,due to all my gardening,but something told me to go today,and I'm glad I did!
There were so many,I left tons in the woods for the birds,and deer!!!
You can't tell from the pictures,but I ended up with over a pound,possibly two!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Those have been up for a while. Good haul!


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks brother

Do you think there will be anymore flushes this season?
I'm not sure when it ends.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Judging by your pics your probably near the end of your season. Maybe 1 more flush with a good rain. I found several tiny greys yesterday that will in a week or 2 be like the ones you picked. I would recommend you go pick the good ones you left and freeze them. Cut them in half, dip in egg/milk mix then in flour. Lay them on a cookie sheet to freeze. Once frozen, remove from the sheet and freeze in containers or ziplock bags.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Well,shoot!
I knew I should have went hunting a month ago.
I'm going back tomorrow,to try and get all the ones I missed.
Thanks for the tip,and replies


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Well, as soon as I got to my best spot today, I wanted to cry. I reckon the city went through,and destroyed a big area of the woods, which happened to be my best Morel spot! It's very sad, that people feel the need to just destroy wildlife, and not think anything of it. But, it didn't stop me from finding any though! As soon as I got a few feet in, from what used to be lush woodland, I found a few  To make a long story short, I only found Morels in that area which was destroyed, and in none of my other wooded areas. Pretty crazy how nature works. It was hard work finding the small amount that I did find, due to all the shredded trees and branches all over the forest floor, but alas, I found a enough for a meal,and a few oysters,and a Polyporus squamosus too! I think it's still a bit too cold, but after the next rains, I'll try my luck again!

This first pic is where they cut down most of the woods :-(











And here are a few Morels I found.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Brandon.g said:


> Well, as soon as I got to my best spot today, I wanted to cry. I reckon the city went through,and destroyed a big area of the woods, which happened to be my best Morel spot! It's very sad, that people feel the need to just destroy wildlife, and not think anything of it. But, it didn't stop me from finding any though! As soon as I got a few feet in, from what used to be lush woodland, I found a few  To make a long story short, I only found Morels in that area which was destroyed, and in none of my other wooded areas. Pretty crazy how nature works. It was hard work finding the small amount that I did find, due to all the shredded trees and branches all over the forest floor, but alas, I found a enough for a meal,and a few oysters,and a Polyporus squamosus too! I think it's still a bit too cold, but after the next rains, I'll try my luck again!
> 
> This first pic is where they cut down most of the woods :-(
> View attachment 4262
> ...


That exact thing happens to us a couple of years ago our whole spot ruined


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah, it sucks, but the Morels were still there, no doubt!


----------



## zinnas (Apr 5, 2016)

Brandon.g said:


> Well, as soon as I got to my best spot today, I wanted to cry. I reckon the city went through,and destroyed a big area of the woods, which happened to be my best Morel spot! It's very sad, that people feel the need to just destroy wildlife, and not think anything of it. But, it didn't stop me from finding any though! As soon as I got a few feet in, from what used to be lush woodland, I found a few  To make a long story short, I only found Morels in that area which was destroyed, and in none of my other wooded areas. Pretty crazy how nature works. It was hard work finding the small amount that I did find, due to all the shredded trees and branches all over the forest floor, but alas, I found a enough for a meal,and a few oysters,and a Polyporus squamosus too! I think it's still a bit too cold, but after the next rains, I'll try my luck again!
> 
> This first pic is where they cut down most of the woods :-(
> View attachment 4262
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!!!! YUMMMMMY


----------

